# No Video Chat Capability On Gtalk With Alpha 2



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the CM touchpad team aware of the lack of video chat capability on GTalk? I didn't want to write up a ticket but I will if they are not aware of it.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

I believe they are, as the GTalk chat doesn't work 100% on all phones and across different Roms and version types. I've had issues on my EVO 4G running the video chat using Deck 1.3 as well as Synergy and CM.

You can always check here: http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/list?can=1&q= and keep it bookmarked for future updates


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Seems like something that needs to be reported along with the camera issues. Will probably do it later.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

i got CM7 on my inc2 and it doesn't have gtalk video.. miui had gtalk video..
looks like CM7 doesn't have gtalk video not the Touchpad.. correct me if im wrong .. and if im wrong let me know how to fix gtalk video on CM7


----------



## makeveli007 (Oct 24, 2011)

Search "gtalk video" and you will see that it DOES work via workaround if you really want or need it. Only problem is the recipient will not hear audio since the mic is non-functional in this stage of CM7.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6798-google-talk-with-video/page__pid__190936#entry190936


----------

